
Show HN: Vlog about how to GraphQL with TypeScript - aexol
https://stackofthefuture.com/
======
aexol
[https://github.com/aexol/stackofthefuture.com](https://github.com/aexol/stackofthefuture.com)

Here is the repo. If you want to see how to make good gatsby structure for
Vlog hosting

------
aexol
Hi all, I am starting a video blog about technologies rooting from GraphQL and
how you can make use of them to make your stack better, faster and stronger.

